# Can I disable makeoptions in a custom kernel configuration?



## ShelLuser (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi gang,

When I built my first custom kernel I basically copied the GENERIC kernel configuration, modified it and then used it. So far, so good.

However it turns out that I'm running into two issues here: possibly missing features but most of all maintenance time; if something changes in the GENERIC kernel then I'll have to go over the entire configuration, apart from the UPDATING file, and apply them to my own configuration if needed.

As such I decided to simply extend on the GENERIC kernel instead.

I'm running into one problem though; I can't find a way to disable the inclusion of the gdb(1) debug symbols. In the GENERIC configuration you have this line:


```
makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
```
And I want to disable this.

My current kernel configuration looks like this:


```
#
# SECKERNEL -- Secured kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#

include GENERIC
ident   SECKERNEL

makeoptions     DEBUG

options         RACCT
options         RCTL
options         SUIDDIR
```
But this obviously doesn't work. I already went over the config(5) manualpage but here I can only find ways to set or add options. I did see mentioning of makeoptions MYNULLMAKEOPTION which I tried to apply above but apparently to no avail.

Thanks in advance for any tips you might be able to give me.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2013)

```
nomakeoption DEBUG
```

or


```
nomakeoptions DEBUG
```

These are shown in config(5) (but not in config(8), where I was looking at first).


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks @wblock@, I just knew it had to be something I kept overlooking (which I did).


----------

